# How to fix indents from acne?



## eiraMLisa (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm very upset about it!! I'm not breaking out anymore but I have indents left over. Is there anything I can do to get rid of them? I just started using mama lotion, will that help? Thanks all.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have indents too and i wonder the same thing


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

two things-

and both are PRICEY!

microdermabrasion, and not the OTC type, or collagen injections.

wait- one more- fat transfer shots...


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

hmmmmmmm i was doing micro D and in the doctors office. i never know it was going to help that too. def gotta go back.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

Micro is awesome... because the rough suction stimulates collagen replacement (which is why the OTC type won't work right) , and takes off the top layers of the skin, removing some of the scar tissue. so you are left with smoother, plumper looking skin.

btw- you are almost at 800!!! i bet you hit tonight!


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow that sounds great!!!! How many times would I have to go? And how much total would I be paying. I am willing to pay 1k. I just can't take this anymore.

Lol and what are you talking about me hitting tonight? lol.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

im trying i just can get to freakin 800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO it just wont get there. i sware tony is deleting my postings or something lol jk

hahaha i think she was talk to me about the 800 posts. but i used to go once a week but i dont know how much it runs cuz i found out they were conning my insurance and getting money from my physical therapy deductible cuz i never paid a penny. i didnt know that i could get face treatment through insurance till my mom pointed it out.


----------



## eiraMLisa (Apr 14, 2007)

hahaha I thought she was talking to me!!! hahaha. I was like what? lol

You have beautiful skin.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

thank you!!!!!!! i try to keep up with it. but if you saw it with out makeup you would think i took a brown pen and put spots all over my face


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

i keep realizing how many friggin resources i have in my own phone. one of my bridesmaid's dad stopped his practice (gyno) to open a medispa for his wife (whois an RN/Medical Aesthetician). AND GUESS WHAT?!?! i happen to have their menu right here in a little grand opening baggie that didnt come with anything good in it- they will never read this, hehehe)

They charge $380/pkg of 5

when i was looking at the menu, it ALSO mentions Restylane ($495/1cc)- that is the stuff that all the stars use to give themselves monstrously horrible lips. i have no idea how much you need for however many scars.

but when i was reading further along, their is a new filler product that lasts longer- Radiesse at $950/1.3cc

HTH!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder if there is anything else? I'm worried about getting dermabrasion and I'm a bit young for collagen injections (not to mention poor) ... maybe there is something cheaper.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

MD isnt to pricey if you can find someone good. its the type of thing where you can go to a doctor and get it done for close to nothing. or go to a spa type place and get it done for $500 a pop


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

I guess I could give it a go, lol.


----------



## Zokiy (Apr 14, 2007)

Did you get those because you "poked" your acne too much? I hope you didn't pop your pimples. Sometimes you can cause the bacteria to go deeper inside the skin layers and damage tissue that doesn't regenerate as fast as upper layers of skin when normally acne are active...

If this is the cause, then you will need quite some time for them to heal. It helps using pure aloe vera gel, since aloe is wonderful and helps your skin to regenerate...

But this takes time, lots of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sadly... :'(


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 14, 2007)

also chemical peels may help. they can be a bit expensive though to do them professionally (but worthwhile to get it done professionally because you don't want to mess with that stuff in the wrong hands!)


----------



## xkatiex (Apr 14, 2007)

try using rosehip seed oil! its ment to reduce scaring. x


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 14, 2007)

Spend the money on a consult with a plastic surgeon.

They will tell you what will work for your skin and what won't.

Also, what you consider scaring and what is serious scaring may be two different things.

I had tons of pock marks from cystic acne. My acne started at age 10 and I was 35, sitting in a plastic surgeon's office on a consult.

He recomended dermabrasion - not useless micro dermabrasion - the real thing.

I had the surgery and 8 months later looked really good.

As well, not every ethinic group or skin tone can have any kind of plastic surgery.

Some lazers are not going to work for all skin types. Dermabrasion is not recommended on African American or dark caucasion skin.

Another reason for you to discuss your skin concerns with a plastic surgeon.


----------



## patsluv (Apr 15, 2007)

I have those indents from acne in my younger days too and seriously they are disappearing after I follow a regimen of camellia oil and at-home microdermbrasion. I have been doing it for a year now and my scars are much much shallower, the tiny ones are no longer there. I recommend you check them out at Silkia Camellia Oil, Epidermx II, AlphaDerma CE, L-Ascorbic Vitamin C, Relax-A-Line, Vialox. I started using them after hearing about them on this board and I'm so glad I have been getting such good results.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2007)

i have one on my forhead (its a little off center) i asked a dermatologist about this when i went to check out my eczema and they told me the only thing that would really help would be a collagen injection. made me think, maybe its not as bad as i thought it was. i can use that money for something else.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 16, 2007)

i think if you have really old pot marks you cant do much about it. i have one on my forehead and it feels like a chunk of face is missing??!?! so i dont expet much from that but the ones on the sides of my face are the ones i really wanna fix. mostly cuz makeup gets in there and it looks darker in the area and it looks weird

micro d worked for me? it showed alot!!!


----------



## Bea (Apr 16, 2007)

I have done lots of micro d at derm and it doesnt really help for this. It does not go deep enough. just exfoliates more than you can do yourself. I would imagine you would have to do a fairly extensive chem peel. Prob one you would have to go under for. I want to do one of those in a couple of years to rejuvenate.

oohh..this is what i want to do. This or the peel


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 16, 2007)

oooh that sounds kind of dangerous. I know that lots of people get chemical peels and dermabrasion but I just prefer to try less invasive things.. I'm so old fashioned, lol


----------

